# HT 101 Education Series?



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

One of the great things about Home Theater Shack is the amout of expertise among our members and our willingness to share it.

I suggest that we start a "HT 101" education series of posts where those of us who have been tinkering with this stuff for a while can write mini-seminars on specific topics. We could split the threads into audio, video, room construction basics, etc. Then sub-threads could address specific topics within the theme of the main thread. Once we get going, we could ask the moderator to make it a sticky to facilitate finding the information. While much of this information perhaps is already posted in various threads, organizing it into topical threads would be a benefit.

So, what do you think about this? First, are you interested in reading such information and second, will you write about a topic with which you have expertise (if so, what)?


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

I think this is a great idea, but there is a problem for the articles. If we are referencing them we would need to keep it as basic as possible, or open to constant changes because of always changing technologies. 

Other than that I am all up for it. I don't have any specialties, just general ht knowledge, and I am always learning.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

The intent for calling them "101" is for them to be on the basic side. Speaker placement; how to wire a system; the important things to consider when selecting speakers, receivers, projectors, flat screens. The stuff that folks need to know to buy and set up their first system. 

For example, I see a number of posts about this speaker rated at 100 watts with the questions "Do I have to have a 100 watt amp? Will I blow it with a 150 watt amp.?"

For more advanced topics, we can always point to another thread.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

What about  this  ...maybe it needs a little update :whistling:


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree David, its a little dated now so maybe its time to update the info some, if not most of it is still relevant to today.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hmmm did not know that was here...


----------

